
Elon Musk is blocking Tesla beat reporters on Twitter - AndrewBissell
https://www.twitter.com/danahull/status/1203348556905508864
======
AndrewBissell
More blocked accounts here, includes reporters from CNBC, Bloomberg, LA Times,
and Buzzfeed.
[https://www.twitter.com/taylor_d_duran/status/12035163568151...](https://www.twitter.com/taylor_d_duran/status/1203516356815134720?s=21)

